

The Pursuit of Emptyness by John Perry Barlow - dedalus
http://w2.eff.org/Misc/Publications/John_Perry_Barlow/HTML/The_Pursuit_of_Emptyness.html

======
mark_l_watson
Thoughtful essay that I bet rubs some people the wrong way. I permanently
delicio.us bookmarked this, but I am not sure which of my friends and family
(if any) I'll send the URL to.

